# CPT codes 22630 & 63030



## NESmith (Jan 19, 2010)

Please help. I am getting conflicting information on billing cpt code 22630 & 63030. I have been told that 63030 is bundled in 22630 and then I have been told that you can add a 59 modifier to 63030. Where can I find correct information for this?


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 19, 2010)

You can find the correct info on this at the CMS website on the CCI edits list. Here's the link, it's pretty self explanatory.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 20, 2010)

If the laminectomy is performed for decompression of the spinal cord or nerve roots and this well documented, these two services are billable.

*You can locate the full article in CPT Assistant January 2001*.

Other resources:

http://www.aans.org/Library/Article.aspx?ArticleId=55461

http://www.aans.org/Library/Article.aspx?ArticleId=40529


----------

